# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  ερωτήσεις για επεκτασιμότητα mac mini (late 2014)

## renegade angel

Γεια σας,

μόλις αγόρασα το πρώτο μου mac και είναι το low-spec mac mini late 2014 (4GB RAM δηλ). 
Επειδή είναι ένας νέος κόσμος για μένα προχωρώ σε κάποιες ερωτήσεις.

Σημείωση: πρόκειται για αγορά μεταχειρισμένου (εκτός εγγύησης).

1. Έχω έναν SSD Samsung EVO 850 EVO 2.5" SATA 3 και θέλω να αντικαταστήσω τον "μαμίσιο" HDD με αυτόν.
Βλέπω στο ifixit ότι είναι δύσκολο "έργο" για μένα
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac+Min...lacement/32815

Αξίζει να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιο μη επίσημο service για να μου κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά? Προφανώς με ενδιαφέρει να μην πάθει τίποτα το mac! Διάβασα σε άλλο Post ότι κάποιος πήγε στην ired. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να πάθει το παραμικρό το mac.

2. RAM upgrade διαβάζω ότι δεν γίνεται, σωστά?
"Unfortunately, the RAM is soldered to the logic board. This means that if you want to upgrade the RAM, you can only do so at time of purchase."
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+...Teardown/30410

3. Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τη μία thunderbolt θύρα για να συνδέσω μία οθόνη με display port είσοδο. Το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι ένα καλώδιο MiniDisplayPort to DisplayPort, σωστά?

4. Ποια έκδοση macOS μου προτείνετε να βάλω με δεδομένο ότι έχει CPU 1.4GHz dual-core Intel Core i5 και 4 GB RAM?

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά εκ των προτέρων.

Ελπίζω να μη μετανιώσω για την επιλογή μου! Το θέλω για πολύ απλή χρήση μόνο.

----------


## ariadgr

> 1. Έχω έναν SSD Samsung EVO 850 EVO 2.5" SATA 3 και θέλω να αντικαταστήσω τον "μαμίσιο" HDD με αυτόν.
> Βλέπω στο ifixit ότι είναι δύσκολο "έργο" για μένα
> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac+Min...lacement/32815
> 
> Αξίζει να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιο μη επίσημο service για να μου κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά? Προφανώς με ενδιαφέρει να μην πάθει τίποτα το mac! Διάβασα σε άλλο Post ότι κάποιος πήγε στην ired. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να πάθει το παραμικρό το mac.


Από τη στιγμή που διαβάζοντας τον οδηγό συμπεραίνεις ότι είναι δύσκολο έργο για σένα, τι εννοείς αν "αξίζει" να το πας εκεί;
Αν πρόκειται ανοίγοντας το να το χαλάσεις, προφανώς "αξίζει".
Δεν κάνεις ενα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις πόσα χρήματα ζητάνε, για μπορεί να κρίνει κάποιος αν "αξίζει";




> 3. Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τη μία thunderbolt θύρα για να συνδέσω μία οθόνη με display port είσοδο. Το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι ένα καλώδιο MiniDisplayPort to DisplayPort, σωστά?


Σωστά




> 4. Ποια έκδοση macOS μου προτείνετε να βάλω με δεδομένο ότι έχει CPU 1.4GHz dual-core Intel Core i5 και 4 GB RAM?


Την τελευταία βάλε.

----------


## renegade angel

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

1. Το κόστος για την αλλαγή δίσκου στο επίσημο service είναι 40 ευρώ. Με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι το mac δεν θα πάθει τίποτα.

Άλλη μια ερώτηση: σκοπεύω να συνδέσω μέσω της hdmi port το mac με την TV. Η TV δέχεται HDMI ακροδέκτη type A (το standard). 
Το mac δέχεται mini HDMI? Δε μπορώ να βρω την πληροφορία αυτή στο internet. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που το έχει κάνει? Θέλω mini HDMI σε HDMI καλώδιο?

Οι τύποι HDMI ακροδεκτών φαίνονται εδώ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#/...ctor_Types.png

----------


## ariadgr

> Το κόστος για την αλλαγή δίσκου στο επίσημο service είναι 40 ευρώ. Με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι το mac δεν θα πάθει τίποτα.


Δεν είναι απαγορευτικό λοιπόν το κόστος.




> Άλλη μια ερώτηση: σκοπεύω να συνδέσω μέσω της hdmi port το mac με την TV. Η TV δέχεται HDMI ακροδέκτη type A (το standard). 
> Το mac δέχεται mini HDMI? Δε μπορώ να βρω την πληροφορία αυτή στο internet.


Κανονική HDMI
https://support.apple.com/kb/sp710?locale=en_US
*HDMI video output*

Αφού το έχεις αγοράσει, γιατί δεν κοιτάς απλά τη θύρα να δεις ότι είναι κανονική / δεν συνδέεις το καλώδιο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renegade angel

> Αφού το έχεις αγοράσει, γιατί δεν κοιτάς απλά τη θύρα να δεις ότι είναι κανονική / δεν συνδέεις το καλώδιο;


Γιατί έως τώρα (και ακόμη) δεν είχα hdmi καλώδιο άρα δε γνωρίζω τις διαστάσεις του  :Smile:  οπότε το ψάχνω στο google!

Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι για τις απαντήσεις.

----------

